# Tag Teams



## tshadowchaser (May 25, 2007)

Who was/is the best tag team in History?
Go way back in your memories or pick from a few I have mentioned


The Kangaroos
The Road Warriors
The Harts
Kane and Undertaker
The Warlord and Barbarian
The Sheepherders
Sabo and Van Damn
The Dudleys
The Stiners
Someone else


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 25, 2007)

Ok I am an Idiot I forgot to include the Andersons in that poll


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 25, 2007)

I added it in for ya. 

Personally, I'd have to go with the Road Warriors. I think they were -the- team of record, though others like the Midnight Rockers, Dudleys, Midnight Express, Public Enemy and  Anderson & Blanchard are also well deserving.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 25, 2007)

The Road Warriors for certain, although Hulk Hogan and Randy "Macho Man" Savage made for some great drama.


----------



## arnisador (May 26, 2007)

Rowdy Roddy Piper, all by himself!!!


----------



## IcemanSK (May 26, 2007)

L.O.D. for sure! I also picked the Sheephearders for comidic effect. The Steiners were fun to watch as well.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 27, 2007)

I had mentioned the Andersons because they where the first tag team iI rememberd that would take one part of the body and work it the whole match.
The Stiners may have had the most technical knowledge of all of them
The road warriors, weeeellll, they set the standard for all to follow,


----------



## terryl965 (May 27, 2007)

The road warriors but the minnisota wrecking crew of the Anderson was a great team as well, I also like the Stiner Brother.


----------

